# Information for Jersey girl possibly moving to So. Cali



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey everyone, my husband has an opportunity for a temporary 1 yr contract job transfer to Fontana, CA. We would probably live in the yorba linda area...I would love to hear about the bike trails in this area...any feedback or info is much appreciated...thanks!


----------



## TrojanHorse (Jan 13, 2012)

Fontucky!

Well, Yorba Linda is a much nicer place to live IMO. You don't say if you're looking for road trails or mountain trails nor whether it's for blasting through or meandering but there are both nearby. Go to google maps, look up YL and hit the bicycling layer: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Yorb...a+Linda,+Orange,+California&t=m&z=12&lci=bike

You are also very near the Santa Ana River trail, which is a nearly uninterrupted 40+ mile round trip to the beach and back (depending on where you start)


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you! Sorry I forgot the details...I'm looking for road biking trails...I have a road bike and a hybrid. It looks like the sop pet is a lot more fun in California than NJ. I can't find cool trails with no cars here.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh and I fall somewhat in between blasting/racing and just chilling haha...I like to cruise along at a nice fitness pace.


----------



## Jimmy_Bar (Apr 23, 2012)

The Santa Ana River Trail is great place to ride. I ride it quite often. A lot of riders out on it on the weekends. It is a mut, so be aware, that you'll be sharing it with, walkers, joggers, dog walkers, etc...


----------



## calrider61 (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's some street names to put together rides near Fontana. 
Highland, E Base Line, Glen Helen, Lytle Creek, Duncan Canyon, Kenwood, N/S/ Riverside, Foothill. West to Claremont is nice or North climbing the Cajon pass, South to Santa Ana Trail.
Incycle rancho cucamonga a good pro level bike chain. Get large water bottles if you don't already have them.
Bring a year's supply of PorkRoll and TastyKakes with you. Don't worry we have lots of hair gel.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

take me with you! northern NJ to CA sounds like a nice move.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow! working in Fontana and you would choose Yorba Linda to live in? I grew up in Yorba Linda. Nice city but crappy freeway access. It will take a good 10-15 minutes to get to a freeway and the traffic sucks getting on and off the freeways since you only have the 57 and 91 freeways for any type of commuting. Not only that, he's gonna have a good 80-90 mile round trip to work. Makes more sense to live in Upland or Rancho Cucamonga. At least he'll be living within minutes of his job and can still live in an upscale neighborhood.
Anyway, if Yorba Linda is where you wanna go, The Santa Ana River Trail is it. That has to be one of the best bike trails I've ever ridden on. It will take you from Green River Rd (at the Riverside/OC Countyline) all the way to the Huntington Beach/Newport Beach border. There are a lot of pedestrians on the trail (mainly in the Yorba Linda area), but the ride is great. Ifyou were to choose Rancho or Upland, there is a bike trail that runs from through those cities that starts in Claremont and ends in Downtown Fontana. Also, Rancho Cucamonga has more bike lanes on their roads than Yorba Linda. I moved to Chino almost four years ago from OC. As someone who grew up in OC, I swore that I'd never move to the Inland Empire. Now that I have, I never want to move back. The people are friendlier in general and there is a better since of community here. Also, take into consideration that bicycle to motor vehicle-related accidents in OC are extremely high.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

J9L said:


> Hey everyone, my husband has an opportunity for a temporary 1 yr contract job transfer to Fontana, CA. We would probably live in the yorba linda area...I would love to hear about the bike trails in this area...any feedback or info is much appreciated...thanks!


Know nothing of California but being from Jersey and remembering some earlier posts of yours, it sounds like fun. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the time you took to offer information about bike routes and the area in general. Although my husband will be working in Fontana, I can't put my career on hold and I have to find a job too. I'm a medical social worker so I want to live near hospitals so I can hopefully get a job at one! I guess I thought oc may have a lot and its not to far from la...well see.

Njbiker... good to hear from you! I know it would be a fun move! Road biking looks awesome out there as far as scenery, year round season, and bike trails without cars


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Working in Fontana and living in Y. Linda is a bit of a commute. Living around Fontana, Rancho Cucamonga, Upland.. Is by far less expensive plus you get all the riding you can imagine, from tough mountain climbs to flats and rolling. Plus it is closer to LA with at least 3 Fwys. 10, 210, and 60.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I didn't know rancho Cucamonga was closer to LA. I guess I figured yorba linda and brea were closer to the beach which was appealing. Also, I noticed a lot of ppl mention being closer to my husband's job but I want to live more centrally located because I need to find a job as well so we can't base it just on his employment...we will see...business politics are "hurry up and wait" and since I posted this thread, we still haven't been presented with a package and they r scoping out the role and the overall business plans of that location so who knows if it will even happen.


----------



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

J9L said:


> Thank you for the info. I didn't know rancho Cucamonga was closer to LA. I guess I figured yorba linda and brea were closer to the beach which was appealing. Also, I noticed a lot of ppl mention being closer to my husband's job but I want to live more centrally located because I need to find a job as well so we can't base it just on his employment...we will see...business politics are "hurry up and wait" and since I posted this thread, we still haven't been presented with a package and they r scoping out the role and the overall business plans of that location so who knows if it will even happen.


In miles, Rancho is further but very accesibe to freeways, then you have Claremont, La Verne, San Dimas, Glendora, closer to LA and still close to Fontana.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

well what other people fail to have mention is that if you live in Yorba Linda, the Job in Fontana is actually going against traffic. You see everyone else will be heading into LA & OC while you will be heading the opposite way during all the major traffic times with the exception of saturday & sunday. Also OC has lots of hospitals. Orange County is one part of the california economy that hasn't taken as much of a hit as other counties. Definitively a prime spot to be for employment. The other advice isn't bad either it just seems to bit a bit one-sided. I cannot speak for the 15 fwy North in the morning though. I live in Chino Hills btw which is separated from Yorba Linda by Hills, however I travel to OC for work.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome to So Cal. I agree with the Santa Ana bike trail...(all paved) as a good place to start. At the southern end of the trail is Paific Coast Highway which you can take down towards Newport Beach or up towards Long Beach. So you can add more miles. Also lots of great riding in the Irvine area....check to see if there are any cycling clubs in the area as well. I'm in Redondo and the only Inland Empire bike club I know of is B.O.B....which stands for Butts on Bikes.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i moved from north brunswick/milltown to altadena. For fontana, i'd consider pasadena. you can be in fontana in 15-20 minutes in the morning down the I-210, with a reverse commute. Cycling in and around pasadena is outstanding. you have fast access to angeles crest, rose bowl tuesday thursday rides, and a fast, and safe cycling route down to downtown LA for some urban, "but relatively safe" riding.
Pasadena is amazing, isolated from all the negative elements of LA, like the heavy, heavy traffic, and indifferent people that would just assume run you over than anything else.
I recently had to move to the SVF, and I am missing altadena badly. The traffic's on another level, the amount of glass and auto accident debris on the roads is staggering.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

sorry. i always get fontana and pomona mixed up. pasadena's probably too far for fontana.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

9W9W said:


> take me with you! northern NJ to CA sounds like a nice move.


I'm trying to work on that part myself also.


----------

